# Good curry houses on Brick Lane



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2006)

Are there any?
I have been disappointed on a number of occasions


----------



## Belushi (Sep 11, 2006)

I've never found one, strictly for the tourists Brick Lane.


----------



## Skim (Sep 11, 2006)

I've never found one either. I can't stand having to dodge the pushy men who leap out of restaurants trying to lure you in if you so much as glance in the window.


----------



## maes (Sep 11, 2006)

Nah, bit of a contradiction in terms I reckon.


----------



## Disco Squirrel (Sep 11, 2006)

The Aladdin is pretty good but it's a small restaurant so is hard to get tables for big groups.  

They advertise on their menu that if you ask the waiter they will play you the tape of Prince Charles mentioning the restaurant on the radio!  It's a really short mention but it's really funny as they wheel out a really achient cassette player on trolley to your table.  Everyone cheers afterwards!!

I think it's worth going to just to hear the tape!!


----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 11, 2006)

Brick lane is famous for having the worst curries in London - surely everyone knows that by now! 

Try Lahore Kebab House in Commercial Rd, Whitechapel (not too far from brick lane). Total supreme pakistani food - you have to have the mixed grill with lamb. totally amazing


----------



## Skorch (Sep 14, 2006)

All of the good ones are off of Brick Lane.  They won't offer you any 'deals' or free drinks.  Those are all scams anyways.  Most of the time, they won't bother with the discount they offier (you have to argue with them to get it) and they inflate their prices by 20% anyways.  Plus their rice and nan are rediculously over priced.  The places that don't have some goon outside will have cheaper drinks and sides and the food will be good and fresh.


----------



## MullahNasrudin (Sep 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Are there any?
> I have been disappointed on a number of occasions



They are all crap. Locals go to Tayyabs on Fieldgate Street, or Tas Firin on Bethnal Green Road which is a Turkish place.


----------



## metalguru (Sep 17, 2006)

I was quite disappointed with the Lahore Kebab House recently, considering its reputation.

I think I'll stick to Drummond Street.


----------



## magneze (Sep 17, 2006)

I've been to the Standard the last two times I've been down there and it's been good - tasty food, good service. Before that I'd have to agree with the other posters - they'd been pretty poor.


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 18, 2006)

Bollocks.

The Aladdin is excellent. Been going there for over 20 years and have never been disappointed. 

And i know a good curry, believe me  

that said, yes you will find more good places round whitechapel or drummond st than brick lane. also go to southall for amazing 'dosa' dishes etc.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 18, 2006)

we went to Tayyabs last night. Food was pretty good, but i just felt really uncomfortable, like they couldn't serve us and kick us out quick enough. 

Really limited menu too - much as i loved the cooking, i wouldn't rush back to eat the exact same thing


----------



## gabi (Sep 18, 2006)

Sweet n spicy  on brick lane (despite its name) is the most authentic one ive found outside india. Proper eat with your hand, metal jugs of tepid tap water on the table etc. Bones in ya food n all. Just like the real thing. Including the no-booze policy, which is a downside, but yeh most restaurants in india are dry.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 19, 2006)

You've said that before about the Aladdin chico - I must give Brick Lane one more chance and give it a try.

Tayyabs is my favourite in the area but it's true they can rush you through. I've found on the times I've booked the service has been better than when we just turned up and queued. Maybe they have tables for reservations and tables for walk-ins?

Also found the veggie dishes in there to be only ok but the meat ones fantastically good. Understandable in a Pakistani resto I suppose where grilling meat tends to be the speciality.

There was a great thread a while back about the best Curry House in London but it's been deleted. I think I copied the list somewhere - I'll try and find it and stick it up.


----------



## sir.clip (Sep 19, 2006)

Brick lanes curry's are dirt food.. For blind tourists, The mentally sick, drunks, mugs, loners & long term visiters to london who belive themselves to be londoners. 
I have never had a good curried meal In the area. the only thing I recommend are the samousa's from Amabala.. But a couple of the fellows in their are racists, & it takes time to get served if your a native white skin..

Go to Tooting for a Indian or bangladesh meal. Its the real deal. Check out Kastoori. Its the Bomb.

Fuck bricklane. Its the cist on the ring piece of a back street mincer.


----------



## gabi (Sep 19, 2006)

Crikey. U take u're curry seriously eh.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 19, 2006)

ISn't it a bit like "China Town" for a good chinese?

Deosn't exist does it?


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 19, 2006)

Went into one of the brick lane curry houses once with a bunch of mates (I wasn't eating there - thank god).  Their meal look like it was rather badly microwaved.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2006)

I had a curry there once which was just like prawns in custard, mixed with Ambrosia


----------



## DG55 (Sep 19, 2006)

sir.clip said:
			
		

> the only thing I recommend are the samousa's from Amabala.. But a couple of the fellows in their are racists, & it takes time to get served if your a native white skin..



Wtf? How can you 'recommend' a racist outlet.


----------



## Farmer Giles (Sep 19, 2006)

sir.clip said:
			
		

> Go to Tooting for a Indian or bangladesh meal. Its the real deal. Check out Kastoori. Its the Bomb.
> 
> Fuck bricklane. Its the cist on the ring piece of a back street mincer.



Having been born and bred in Tooting, I can concur!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 19, 2006)

gabi said:
			
		

> Sweet n spicy  on brick lane (despite its name) is the most authentic one ive found outside india. Proper eat with your hand, metal jugs of tepid tap water on the table etc. Bones in ya food n all. Just like the real thing.



Best food on Brick Lane  




			
				sir.clip said:
			
		

> the only thing I recommend are the samousa's from Amabala.. But a couple of the fellows in their are racists, & it takes time to get served if your a native white skin..



Nah, its not a skin thing man, its just you that they don't like, imo.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 19, 2006)

I was up bricklane on Sunday and Jesus!!   talk about being hassled to go and eat indian!! it put me right off, I just think if someone has to hassle me to eat in their resturant then it must be shite


----------



## sir.clip (Sep 20, 2006)

gabi said:
			
		

> Crikey. U take u're curry seriously eh.



Damn right. I take any food that I consume seriously.. I would not eat in 3 quaters of the resturants/food outlets in London for that reason. 
I'd rather wait & prepare food myself or have my family prepare it for me. 
As its all about taking time in the preperation. Most food joints do not have time... shame really...




			
				Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> Nah, its not a skin thing man, its just you that they don't like, imo.



Na. I think they just dislike western looking people. My friend Abdul from the mosque told me this. I dont belive its anything personal.




			
				DG55 said:
			
		

> Wtf? How can you 'recommend' a racist outlet.



I really dont let it bother me too much. I like their samousa's & thats why I reccomend them.
I enjoy & tolorate other folks culture, even if they have problems with me or my background. If they threatend me or became aggresive. I'd simply take my business else where. They aint done this so I just wait till one of them decides to serve me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2006)

Are you Welsh by any chance?


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 20, 2006)

*Urbanites Curry Recommendations*

These are the restaurants peeps recommended in a similar thread a few months back:

Khans				Brixton
Khans 				Battersea
Saloos				SW1
Radha Krishna Bhavan		Tooting
New Tayyabs 			WhiteChapel
Mirch Masala 			Tooting
Mirch Masala			Norbury
Punjab				Neal Street
Bengal Clipper 			Shad Thames
Rasa
Masala Zone
Kastoori				Tooting
Shri Krishna			Tooting
Sarkels				Southfields
Tabaq				South Clapham
Tandoori Nights			Dulwich
Mo’s 				Wembly/Southall
India Club 			Strand
Ragam				Cleveland Street
Shahee Belpoori			Norbury
Jai Krishna 			Stroud Green Road
Lahore Kebab House		Commercial Road
Spices 				Islington
Café Naz			             Brick Lane
Depa Tandoori			Leigh Street
Cafe Spice Namaste 		Prescott Street
sri thai soho 			Old compton street Soho
Ravi Shankar			Drummond Street Camden 
Imli				Wardour street
Masaladar 			Tooting
sweet and spicy 			brick lane
VAMA 				Kings Road
Everest Curry House 		Lewisham Way.


----------



## art of fact (Sep 21, 2006)

Passage to India in whitechapel is the donkeys nuts


----------



## Skim (Sep 21, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> Tandoori Nights




I couldn't eat somewhere that sounds like a sit-com...


----------



## Belushi (Sep 21, 2006)

> Go to Tooting for a Indian or bangladesh meal.



Innit, I've practically got me own table at Mirch Masala.


----------



## art of fact (Sep 21, 2006)

for the best curry head to Joy in Surbiton though.. the food festivals they have include some of the most interesting asian food ive ever eaten

http://www.joy-restaurant.co.uk/


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 21, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> I couldn't eat somewhere that sounds like a sit-com...


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 21, 2006)

sir.clip said:
			
		

> Na. I think they just dislike western looking people. My friend Abdul from the mosque told me this. I dont belive its anything personal.



You sure it wasn't your mate Mohammed?


----------



## Farmer Giles (Sep 21, 2006)

art of fact said:
			
		

> for the best curry head to Joy in Surbiton though.. the food festivals they have include some of the most interesting asian food ive ever eaten
> 
> http://www.joy-restaurant.co.uk/



It is very good.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 27, 2006)

Check this place out. I work with a South African guy from Durban of Indian descent. He says the currys in this place are very like what his mum makes at home and are fantastic.

I'd love to try that bunny thing.


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i just felt really uncomfortable, like they couldn't serve us and kick us out quick enough.



I had exactly that same experience at Tayyabs! And am never going to set foot in that place again, they were so rude. They handed us the menus whilst we still had our coats on when we arrived, and then noisily cleared up all our plates when we still hadn't finished.

Dreadful!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 27, 2007)

gabi said:
			
		

> Sweet n spicy  on brick lane (despite its name) is the most authentic one ive found outside india. Proper eat with your hand, metal jugs of tepid tap water on the table etc. Bones in ya food n all. Just like the real thing. Including the no-booze policy, which is a downside, but yeh most restaurants in india are dry.



Yeah there is a place like that in East Ham, with the metal jugs and metal trays etc, and kick-arse masala dosas just like in india for around 2 quid.    It's basically a grubby cafe so not the sort of place to go on, say, a date, but it's a good lunch


----------



## se5 (Dec 4, 2013)

Reviving this thread seven years on - has anyone got any recommendations for curries on Brick Lane? 

I work nearby and have to book a team Christmas meal for 7/8  people so need good restaurant with broad ranging menu so that everyones happy- I have been recommended Monsoon, Standard, Pappadoms and Cinnamon but they all look fairly similar when I walk by - any opinions? Others?


----------



## Numbers (Dec 4, 2013)

Moon Light is by far the best I've been to there the last cpl of years, I've been a few times, not the best looking place, it's small, but I've always  had a right good curry there.

If you prefer Thai - Rosa's is bang on the money, one of my fav places.


----------

